# Bladder Hose Routing/ Quick Disconnect Options



## XxRedbaronxX (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello All- 
I'm running a Salsa Spearfish with Revelate frame bag and Platypus Hoer (3L) and need some hose routing suggestions.

Cant seem to find the balance between amount of hose that is exposed, and ease of use with impacting the water flow.

I find either I have way to much tube running around which looks silly and is prone to getting snagged, or I have too little tube out and I have to stop every time I want a drink.

If anyone has suggestions/ideas and can post pics of how they set up, it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!

*Will post pics of my bike once I clean it and figure out this routing issue. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeR91 (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't have a picture, but I put a 3L in my Revelate frame bag, run the hose out the hole in the front and just coil it up and drop it on top of my stem over my handlebars. I use a 3' extension hose with the regular hose and it definitely requires some suction, but it works, and over some number of hours, beats having the weight on my back. To keep it from falling off or getting snagged, I drop the mouthpiece into my Revelate feed bag and pull it mostly closed. It works, but could probably be improved (and may look silly, never really thought about it)


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Note to frame bag makers; having a hose port in the front of the bag is stupid. Hose ports should be made near the rear of the bag so the hose can run along the top tube. This way you don't need and big loop of hose hanging out in front of your bars to be able to drink while riding. Bonus points if you integrate the bladder in a way it can be filled without being removed from the bag.

See the Showers Pass Veleau system for reference. The hose routing and reel system were well designed, even if the seat bag full of water was a terrible idea.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I run my hose out the end of the frame bag top compartment zipper, lay it over the loop bar and behind the brake cable. If it's wet or muddy, I just put the whole hose in the bag and close the zipper. Stays clean that way. Filling is easy, just take the whole bladder and hose out of the bag. Easy peasy.


----------



## OhNooo (Jan 20, 2007)

I have an Oveja Negra frame pack that fits a camelbak bladder (as long as I only fill the bladder 2/3 full). I route the hose out the port on the front of the bag and up to the handlebars.

I happen to run some older chromoly bars (Groovy Luv Handles), so I took advantage of them being steel. I taped a 1/2" rare earth magnet to the bladder hose with red electrical tape. This snaps securely to the handlebars when I'm riding. I usually tuck the bite valve between the front shifter cable and the brake hose which is another level of securing. I've never had this flop off during use.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

bsieb said:


> I run my hose out the end of the frame bag top compartment zipper, lay it over the loop bar and behind the brake cable. If it's wet or muddy, I just put the whole hose in the bag and close the zipper. Stays clean that way. Filling is easy, just take the whole bladder and hose out of the bag. Easy peasy.


This is what I do. A port just makes it hard to take the bladder out when you need to.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

richwolf said:


> This is what I do. A port just makes it hard to take the bladder out when you need to.


Same, also the camelback magnetic clips work really well on your bars. Tried the id reel method but it would move around too much.


----------

